# Antique-Locks The Forum > Miscellaneous Question & Answer Forum >  French Safe - Marseille - Magaud Charf

## Ritmo

I have recently recovered this safe. Its origins are related with the regional administration of a province in Spain. We would like to restore it and exhibe it in our Museum. The first problem is that the original keys are lost. On the door is placed the inscription BREVETE - L SAUVE PERREYMOND - ET MAGAUD CHARF - MARSEILLE.
But I have two questions to solve:

1- Is it possible to date the safe? I suppose is about ca. 1800 but I don't really don't know nothing about the world of safes.

2- Is it possible to get a picture of the three keys? The originals are lost and we would like to have a reference of "similar" ones, of a similar model, to start the patient labour of opening the safe.

----------


## Ritmo

Thank you NKT. I post more detailed pictures of the safe.

----------


## NKT

Very interesting. You can clearly see the rightmost key needs to be inserted then turned 90 degrees to the left (CCW) to fit through the slots that can be seen behind.

I wonder if there is actually anything secret about this lock? Is the entire thing just based on the weird shape of the keyhole? If so, then a good CAD model of the left keyhole would be enough to get you a duplicate key. Send the model to a waterjet or laser cutting workshop (laser is probably best, but the depth might be too high with the accuracy you need) and have them laser cut a block of soft steel to the same shape, then braze it to a shaft. This will get you a long way towards having a working key, if not a working key from the off.

----------


## pelekan (GR)

I know it is almost 2 years later but this info might be of use.
I have a similar safe, same company, same rivets, but single door and smaller aprx. 1.3mX1mx.8m
I have the luxury of having two of the tree keys and am able to open the door.  The way the system works is as follows.
The first line of defense is that the rivets slide over to cover the key holes.  On my safe there is no brass plate and the keyholes are behind false rivets that are symmetrically placed to the others.  
The second step is that you need to place the smaller key (first on right) and engage it in order to unlock the other two false rivets and lift a lever that prevents the middle key (the one that retracts the 8 point locking system) from entering the lock.  As a previous post mentions, you can place the key in the hole but can not turn it to the left in order t enter the lock.
the third key (first on the left) is straight forward and basically works like a door handle retracting a latch that returns to its position when you release the key.  The door can be closed without retracting the latch.

I am also trying to find a way to make a copy of the first key (small one on the right) If you found a way that works well please let me know.  I figure in my case the best way is to take out the lock and send it to a locksmith that specializes in such locks.

When you do get yours open If you are lucky you will also find some nice woodwork including false bottom.

By the way I am working on this safe now and believe that the frame is wood, as I can see on the door.
Hope this is helpful if you have any info on the date and or the co. that made these please let me know.

----------

